# Food related blogs



## stevej1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

I recently decided to start a food related blog.  It's fairly new and only has a few posts at the moment, but looking for other food related blogs to trade links with.  I was wondering if anyone would be interested.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Some time ago I set up wasatchfoodies.com, inspired by Chef Talk. I was hoping to get a similar sort of discussion going, but focused on local activity here in the Salt Lake City area. It has been pretty dead, though I did recently post a crock pot chili verde recipe.

RealSoonNow I'll work on adding features to the site and promoting it a bit more.

mjb.


----------



## needtofeed (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi guys

I have also recently started a blog, based on my OBSESSION with all things edible!! URL is http://needtofeed.blogspot.com. I would be very happy for you to pass on to anyone that you thing would be interested in reading my crazy posts! I am not a genuine chef - just a food loving everyday person who hates to see food wasted. Hope you sign up soon and I will check out your sites if you pass them on!


----------



## needtofeed (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi mjb

have checked out wasatchfoodies.com and signed up.  From the quick look that I have taken I will definitely be trying out your recipes - anything with pork in it is a winner in our house.


----------



## pastryhall (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a new one as well that I am trying to work on http://pastryhall.blogspot.com

It is a mixture of some simple recipes that I have made while I am trying to create what I really want to make. It also has some post with different things going on with life. I am hoping to make it more strictly food soon when I get all my new equipement. If you will send me the link to your blog I will be glad to look at it.


----------



## needtofeed (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Pastry Hall

Hello there - I was wondering how you stumbled onto my blog!

I will definitely have a look at your blog - have fun with it (I most certainly am having fun with mine).  Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## the lucky wife (Feb 28, 2011)

Come link your blog's most popular recipe: Make a Food-"e"-Friend Monday #2: Most Popular Recipes from the Food Blogosphere. Looking forward to seeing what they are!

This is hosted on my and my husband's food blog, just started in January. Weekly link-ups for a recipe of your choosing when there is no focus on a specific type of recipe.


----------



## needtofeed (Feb 23, 2011)

sounds good, will definitely check it out.


----------



## susan brown (Apr 26, 2011)

A food Blog...........Sounds interesting


----------



## ejdutcher (Jun 13, 2010)

I just started one as well, Check it out! http://myjourneyasanaspiringchef.blogspot.com/


----------



## pastryhall (Jan 20, 2011)

Need To Feed:

I came across your blog on here and when I finally sat down and started reading I really enjoyed it.


----------



## vishal saxena (Apr 19, 2012)

try my website ****************, now with new features you can register and add your own recipes and share with the world, 

i have more than 30K visits per month


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Good Evening,

My older daughter has an international travel website that I write for : http://www.internationaltravel.ws

I also like the following magazines on line:

www.foodandwine.com

www.bonappetit.com

www.starchefs.com

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Good Morning,

There are uncountable blogs and websites with gastronomic themes as well as well known magazines which have blogging sections. I have also found the following two to be worthwhile when looking for a Southwestern or Western or Northwestern Recipe or a Southern Recipe.

www.sunsetmagazine.com ( California, Oregon, Washington State, New Mexico, Arizona, Colorado, Wyoming, Idaho, Utah, Montana, Nevada )

www.southernliving.com ( recipes from Virginia, N.C., S.C., Georgia, Texas, Tennessee, Alabama, Mississippi, Arkansas, West Virginia, Florida )

www.nigellalawson.com or www.nigellalawson.com.au ( UK ) : who is going to be presenting an Italian Regional Special on BBC TV this coming summer. Dates to be announced.

Have a nice Sunday.

Margcata.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Two of my favourite London-based Italians - their second BBC series is being transmitted at present.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/programmes/b011298x

Another English chef whose Landshare project and Fisheries projects I support. I love his food - and have eaten a number of times at River Cottage and the River Cottage Canteen

http://www.rivercottage.net/


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Nigella Lawson would be the first to admit she is NOT a chef.

That link doesn't seem to work, perhaps because this is her website

http://www.nigella.com/

You really need to check facts before you post.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I had the opportunity to work for this guy. He is very cool. His blog is completely in-your-face real. Kinda like you're sitting at a coffee table together just having conversation.

*michaeldeuxgros*

I'm A Big Chef Cooking Classic French Cuisine…Come Along and We Will Talk All About Great Food


----------



## may k (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a blog: PM me if you are interested.  I'd be happy to trade links with you.  My blog highlights my 40+ years cooking, entertaining, and catering special events.  I cover food through recipes, techniques and hints.  Check it out and let me know if you want to trade links.


----------



## may k (Apr 29, 2012)

Nicely done.  I'm going back to spend more time reading through your posts.  I think you'll find this especially helpful as you progress and look back on your journey.  Good luck.  If you'd like to trade links, let me know.  My blog is PM me if you are interested   I think your blog would be of interest to my readers who may be interested in pursuing a culinary career.  It's a new blog, but I have followers from my other blogs and from Pinterest.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Nigella Lawson´s website is: www.nigellalawson.com.au or www.nigellalawson.com ( without word Chef )

Two Greedy Italians, the BBC TV series, is not only hilarious, however, the regional Italian back road trips and the regional local products, wineries, dairies,farms hotels and restaurants they visit, certainly makes worthwhile watching.

Thanks for posting the programme for others. It is also available on: You Tube

For those who do not have BBC TV directly.

Margcata.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Iceman,

I shall enjoy taking a look and checking out. Yes, he is quite well known here too.

Thanks for posting.

Margcata.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

margcata said:


> Nigella Lawson´s website is: www.nigellalawson.com.au or www.nigellalawson.com ( without word Chef )
> 
> Two Greedy Italians, the BBC TV series, is not only hilarious, however, the regional Italian back road trips and the regional local products, wineries, dairies,farms hotels and restaurants they visit, certainly makes worthwhile watching.
> 
> ...


GASP

You are admitting you've published wrong info? No apology,. no 'thanks for correcting my mistake'. Just add an Australian link to an APP?

You are something else.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_WAY TO GO *MARGCATA!*_

Good job for you. Congratulations. It's not every day when you get such a compliment from a moderator. You _*are*_ something else; _a wonderful contributer to a terrific food service forum. _


----------

